# Slingbow hunting hogs



## josephlys

Rattlin Randy's slingbow hunting and shooting. Awesome, don't know if you have seen it or not but its not bad. Hogs are quite tough thou'. Maybe a doe or a coyote would go down easier.

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## atom

josephlys said:


> Rattlin Randy's slingbow hunting and shooting. Awesome, don't know if you have seen it or not but its not bad. Hogs are quite tough thou'. Maybe a doe or a coyote would go down easier.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


thats just cruel .just shoot em with a gun .at that range easy head shot. you might as well kick it to death.


----------



## Charles

I prefer my game to drop and die quickly when I shoot it. I have hunted a bit with a crossbow, but was not fond of it, so I quit. My preference is large bore single shot rifles for game of any size.

Having said that, I once shot a bear that was attacking my bee hives. He took off across a field when I came out of the house. I shot him as he ran at about 150 yards with a .375 H&H magnum. He never missed a step ... ran about another 100 yards and was over a 4 ft fence and down into a wooded ravine, without a pause. I thought I must have missed him, but I found a bit of blood in the field. I trailed him down into the ravine and found him dead. The slug had gone through both lungs, nipped the heart ... a through and through shot ... in one side and out the other. You can easily find tons of similar stories of animals who are shot well, and still manage to run off. But with a well placed shot, you are talking about minutes at most ... less than a minute in the case of my bear.

With a low powered arrow, unless you actually hit the heart, that animal is going to take longer to die than I would like. Not only does the animal suffer longer, but it increases the chance that the animal will not be found.

Yes ... in a survival situation, I would hunt with a slingbow. But that is not my weapon of choice for medium sized game under any circumstances. But everyone has to decide such issues themselves.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zippysyxx

Hogs are natures little tanks, I've shot them with everything from 308 to 45-70 and they don't just drop. That looks like a hog shot with any bow that I've seen.


----------



## atom

in the first vid he shot the hog in the loin =lots of suffering


----------



## jopsa

josephlys said:


> Hogs are quite tough thou'.
> Maybe a doe or a coyote would go down easier.


Experimented for many years with slingbows building. Of course the first design was the same as this slingbow: simply wide fork and strong rubber tubes or bands. This solutions is slow because strong rubber is heavy; during the shot must not only propel the arrow, but the rubber too, which is heavier than the arrow. Most of the draw energy is lost.

When you increase the weight of the arrow - more energy is transffered to the arrow, but unfortunately this arrow is more slower. 
I got most of the Kinetic Energy (24 ft.lbs) when the weight of the arrow was 640 grains (very heavy), draw weight was strong (about 60 pounds).... but arrow speed was only about 130 ft.lbs.

24 ft.lbs enough to kill the hog, but this is not ethical hunting. Look at videos, how small is the arrow penetration level. But hog hunting is possible. Deer hunting is very difficult (almost impossible), because deer jump hearing shot. Arrow flies very slowly, the deer has time to react

Because my final solution (showed in another thread) is other: 
1. Thin - so light - rubber tube
2. Complicated mechanism suitable light arrow (350 grains) high speed (206 fps) and much more - 33 ft.lbs of Kinetic Energy.

regards
Robert


----------



## josephlys

Yeah I would agree using thick heavy 40lb bands are not as energy efficient as flats, those hogs went pretty far unless you have a perfect shot placement. But the hogs were killed. Nevertheless slingbows maybe more suited for hunting small game and varmints like, raccoon, possum, fox, coyote. I would think a slingbow would down these varmints reasonably quick. On the other hand maybe flats would provide more power? 
Here's a pouch I made for arrows, this is an old pouch but you get the concept.


----------



## flippinout

Folks may be missing the the fact that arrows don't kill from impact or trauma, but hemmorhaging from the cutting of the broadhead. A sharp broadhead placed through both lungs WILL absolutely kill a hog. Now whether a slingbow can generate enough force to place the broadhead through the shield in order to perforate the lungs is another story.

I have killed hogs with a 45# longbow and they never knew that they were hit, just wandered around a bit and fell over. I have also shot hogs with a 60# longbow and poor arrow placement and only gotten a few inches of penetration and subsequently an unrecovered hog. Regardless of the strength of your propulsion device, heavy arrows are a must. Think about it- take a ping pong ball and a golf ball, both being about the same size. Throw them both at a snow bank with equal force and which one goes deeper?? Heavy arrows kill more efficiently pushing sharp broadheads. And they tend to be more quiet as well.

Hogs are very tough critters and should be treated with respect- meaning that they should be shot with sharp broadheads on heavy arrows out of a propulsion device strong enough to make up for hitting the shield. Just my two cents!


----------



## Buffalo

Well said flippinout. I was just going to post on the same subject.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I don't normally visit here but this kinda makes me sick,guys going around testing under powered slingbows to promote it for big game hunting is sadly ludicrous...leave the big game hunting to those who know what takes big game quickly ......it makes me sick to see rambo style guys running around with rubber bands thinking they're hunters.........sorry but IMO they're just wannabe's









There rant over,I'll leave now....please don't follow me it's just mt opinion


----------



## atom

well said

*slingshot_sniper*


----------



## josephlys

Ya but it's still good for varmints, a good broadhead will down them pretty quick. I totally understand not wanting big game to suffer, unless you have jopsa's slingbow







. But what can slingbows take down humanely, I'm guessing varmints and pest won't be a problem. I've seen people hunting full grown bull elephants with bow and arrows, so whats so bad bout slingsbows? 
Flippinout gave some very good info there, thank you.


----------



## Niagara

I think for my hunting party's safety I would want to be backed up with BIG firepower. The hogs get mean quick. The vid showed about a dozen with young. Just getting near could be bad news. This is a nuisance animal that cooks up well..... so I would think this is a good hunt. PORK ROAST YUMMY.


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow those videos are awesome! That thing really spits those arrows out! Guys when you shoot an animal very rarely does it just fall over and die. Even if you shot it with a high velocity rifle.


----------



## Hrawk

NaturalFork said:


> Guys when you shoot an animal very rarely does it just fall over and die. Even if you shot it with a high velocity rifle.


I strongly disagree with this comment. The number of animals I have taken with rifles numbers in the tens of thousands. I am yet to see a single animal take another step after a well placed shot to the head.

Just like slingshots though, if you cannot make clean head shots, you should not be hunting.


----------



## NaturalFork

Hrawk said:


> Guys when you shoot an animal very rarely does it just fall over and die. Even if you shot it with a high velocity rifle.


I strongly disagree with this comment. The number of animals I have taken with rifles numbers in the tens of thousands. I am yet to see a single animal take another step after a well placed shot to the head.

Just like slingshots though, if you cannot make clean head shots, you should not be hunting.
[/quote]

That is the head though. Way different story. Of course a head shot is going to lay an animal out quick. And tens of thousands ... come on dude .. get real.


----------

